# Music



## DJ21 (May 19, 2012)

Whatup guys, haven't seen a music thread yet.

Post up your current fav.'s!













Yes I have a weird variation of music!


----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)

Now we are talk'n


----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Infantry87 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## DarksideSix (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)

Yes yes yes my fellow metal heads!!!!


----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)

Always good to mix in some slipknot


----------



## Lulu66 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Lulu66 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Lulu66 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Lulu66 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## DJ21 (May 19, 2012)

Well its obvious Si has a lot of metal heads :tren:


----------



## DJ21 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Infantry87 (May 19, 2012)

Not alot of people have heard of this band. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)

I like to call this Death Step!!


----------



## Malevolence (May 19, 2012)

Bad ass Death Step!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 20, 2012)

dam this should be the Metal Music thread lol rowdy fucks. I am embarrassed to put up what I listen to , one of your videos might jump off the screen and punch me in the face lol


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

If you are a Arnie fan or armed forces check this one out!!!!


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)




----------



## newNimproved (May 21, 2012)

anything from punk rock to hip hop to country, and even some pop every now and then. if it gets me into the right frame of mind, i like it. 

one of my favs for sure is chevelle "red" or papa roach "last resort"


----------



## DJ21 (May 22, 2012)

newNimproved said:


> anything from punk rock to hip hop to country, and even some pop every now and then. if it gets me into the right frame of mind, i like it.
> 
> one of my favs for sure is chevelle "red" or papa roach "last resort"



Yeah the red is classic for me


----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)




----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2012)

Woe is me, attack attack, of mice and men,.Memphis may fire, killswitch, andything with a double bass pretty much and screaming.  I also like hip hop and country.  Metal is def gym music


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2012)

http://youtu.be/DHrC4uji944


----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)

Hey Herm you will probably like these guys


----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)




----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2012)

I love underoath


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2012)

Saw em in concert a bunch of times but there not the best live.


----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)

There are few things in this world that I love but music happens to be one of them


----------



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)

For our troops!!!!!!







return home safely


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)




----------



## DJ21 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)




----------

